# How do I remove this



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

How the fuck do I get this out its the bolt he seat belt the motherfuckers stuck there and it wont move I striped the head from trying to remove it!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Drill it out with a small drill bit THEN get an ***easy-out*** put that in there and work with it....you'll get it! Also try heating it up.


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

i had the same poblem and i had to use a vice grip


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

also spray it down wth wd40 real good and let it soak in for a while


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

those bolts can be a bitch...last one i dealt with i took the dremel to it and cut a groove into one side large enough to stick a large screwdriver into and whacked the screwdriver with the mallet until it broke free


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

they sell a specialty socket which grips to stripped bolts, works good, picked mine up at Autozone, came in handy a couple of times... or like homie said cut a groove in it and use a big flat blade screwdriver..


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

did u use the right tool in the first place?

i would drill it out like was mentioned


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i would grind the head off, then use vice grips and turn it out from the bottom


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 18 2006, 09:25 AM~5073622
> *i would grind the head off, then use vice grips and turn it out from the bottom
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 18 2006, 06:21 AM~5073614
> *did u use the right tool in the first place?
> 
> i would drill it out like was mentioned
> *


ya I did and i sprayed it with wd 40, pb blast, brake oil, motor oil, and any other oil you can think of and the bitch is stuck in there


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 18 2006, 09:28 AM~5073630
> *:uh:
> *


wtf you ***, thats the best idea in this thread...


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

try a torx bit (star) probally a t-45 or something like that..


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

ID SAY T-50 MAYBE BUT HE SAID HE ALREADY USED THE TOOL SO NO POINT IN USING ANYMORE BUT HE SHOULD TRY IT AGAIN WITH MORE FORCE BUT PUSH AGAINS THE SCREW AND TURN


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

ID SAY T-50 MAYBE BUT HE SAID HE ALREADY USED THE TOOL SO NO POINT IN USING ANYMORE BUT HE SHOULD TRY IT AGAIN WITH MORE FORCE BUT PUSH AGAINSt THE SCREW AND TURN


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 18 2006, 06:22 PM~5076016
> *wtf you ***, thats the best idea in this thread...
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 19 2006, 10:58 PM~5082577
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh: X 1000


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

go one size up in the torx bit and fit it in an impact driver then twat the bastard thing out


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 18 2006, 09:25 AM~5073622
> *i would grind the head off, then use vice grips and turn it out from the bottom
> *


dan you disappointed me with that remark...i just dont know what to say :0


----------



## 8NewYorker6 (Mar 11, 2006)

all the oil you put on there in the first place ispart of the reason you stripped it out, a modest ammount of pb blast would have done fine, all you have to do is wait the minute and 30 seconds they tell you to on the can. If the corners of the head were in the least bit corroded, they were anihilated by all that oil. My recomendation is to heat it up a bit with a torch and hammer either a size up hex wrench or torx in and turn slowly why you trying to take that off anyway?


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8NewYorker6_@Mar 20 2006, 09:57 PM~5090575
> *all the oil you put on there in the first place ispart of the reason you stripped it out, a modest ammount of pb blast would have done fine, all you have to do is wait the minute and 30 seconds they tell you to on the can. If the corners of the head were in the least bit corroded, they were anihilated by all that oil. My recomendation is to heat it up a bit with a torch and hammer either a size up hex wrench or torx in and turn slowly why you trying to take that off anyway?
> *


I ma redoing the whole truck so I need that of :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

torch? or im i he only one that uses the torch for everything including cooking?


----------



## 8NewYorker6 (Mar 11, 2006)

what kinda truck is that anyway?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO WHATS WRONG WITH GRINDING THAT BITCH OFF ?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 21 2006, 03:52 PM~5093852
> *SO WHATS WRONG WITH GRINDING THAT BITCH OFF ?
> *


takes longer, more work, could slip and hit the body, just a pain in the ass way of doing it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 21 2006, 08:00 PM~5095287
> *takes longer, more work, could slip and hit the body, just a pain in the ass way of doing it
> *


faster and easier than drilling it out for an extractor..


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8NewYorker6+Mar 21 2006, 12:51 PM~5093844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the shit grinder wont fit in there


----------



## 8NewYorker6 (Mar 11, 2006)

shits gonna look nice, you should shave EVERYTHING, door handles included. i definety agree with doing a front roll pan. Are you jucing it? cuz you should and if you decide to go with that color, definatley go with the full crushed velvet interrior


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 21 2006, 08:01 PM~5095290
> *faster and easier than drilling it out for an extractor..
> *


my way is alot faster...dremel will eat a groove into it like nothing...2 or 3 wacks and it will be broken...then you just turn it with whatever you got....pliars, vise grips, even the original torx bit might have enough ass to get it out


you make things too difficult bro.....you must just like to see sparks shoot everywhere....dont feel bad im the same way


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 22 2006, 03:46 PM~5099940
> *my way is alot faster...dremel will eat a groove into it like nothing...2 or 3 wacks and it will be broken...then you just turn it with whatever you got....pliars, vise grips, even the original torx bit might have enough ass to get it out
> you make things too difficult bro.....you must just like to see sparks shoot everywhere....dont feel bad im the same way
> *


Ok so I do like sparks..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8NewYorker6_@Mar 22 2006, 10:19 AM~5099488
> *shits gonna look nice, you should shave EVERYTHING, door handles included. i definety agree with doing a front roll pan. Are you jucing it? cuz you should and if you decide to go with that color, definatley go with the full crushed velvet interrior
> *


 
thanks yea I am going to juice it and go with gold front bumber gold mirriors and gold wipers trhow some 13x7 golds wires on there :cheesy: and I am going with fiberglassed doors and dash and everything else swirl velvet :0 




Tap set didnt work made my drill smoke so, i got the shit out I used 216s advice and took a grinder to it burned my carpet but i grinded it hit it with a crow bar and got the bitch out!!


----------



## 8NewYorker6 (Mar 11, 2006)

thats gonna be dope, i once worked on a pickup, but it died, way beyonf being fixed. post some build up pics


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8NewYorker6_@Mar 22 2006, 07:10 PM~5102416
> *thats gonna be dope, i once worked on a pickup, but it died, way beyonf being fixed. post some build up pics
> *


I did on my project topic


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

good job, im a genius


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 22 2006, 07:19 PM~5102507
> *good job, im a genius
> *


yup :cheesy:


----------

